# Sized down on Giant Propel, opinions on fit



## MikeJD (23 Dec 2019)

HI all,

A couple of moths ago I purchased a *Giant Propel Advanced 2 Disc Road Bike 2019* in size Large (I'm 6' 3" and was right on the divide between L and XL), my previous bike was a Giant Contend SL 1 in size XL.

Being busy with work I've only just got around to setting the bike up on my trainer.

Here's a video of the fit after slamming the stem (for no particular reason, not something I've done before), I'm just after a starting point to begin training, and I'll adjust things over time: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNWFxxJ-vcQ&feature=youtu.be


Will I get away with this size Large frame? I’ll be fitting aero bars next month, so no doubt my position will need to changed substantially again.

Thanks


----------



## Stompier (23 Dec 2019)

Seat needs to go up a fair bit, and I think you would have been better on the XL. It depends what kind of position you are after. If you want 'long and low' (aero) then you may find that difficult to achieve on the large.


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Dec 2019)

I am 6'4" and use a LARGE on the turbo, I have a 130mm stem as low as it will go, no aero bars though. I agree on the saddle height though.


----------



## MikeJD (23 Dec 2019)

Stompier said:


> Seat needs to go up a fair bit, and I think you would have been better on the XL. It depends what kind of position you are after. If you want 'long and low' (aero) then you may find that difficult to achieve on the large.





Milkfloat said:


> I am 6'4" and use a LARGE on the turbo, I have a 130mm stem as low as it will go, no aero bars though. I agree on the saddle height though.



I found for my size XL frame, I'd need to set the seat all the way forward to feel comfortable, that's why I went down a size on the Propel. I'm worried now as I planned to use this bike for plenty of years, doing triathlons, and I'm probably way outside the returns period now.

Can you let me know why you think my seat should go higher? I followed the rule that the leg should be straight and heel touching the pedal at the bottom of the stroke (creating a slight bend when clipped in).

Many thanks


----------



## Stompier (23 Dec 2019)

You just look very upright on it, from my pov. Point taken about the heel on pedal thing, but the saddle still looks to me like it could go higher - no harm in trying it, 5mm at a time and see how it feels.

Ultimately the only 'correct' position for you is one that feels comfortable. There's no point me suggesting that you need a 'flat back on the drops with a slight elbow bend' if that is not comfortable for you.


----------



## MikeJD (23 Dec 2019)

Stompier said:


> You just look very upright on it, from my pov. Point taken about the heel on pedal thing, but the saddle still looks to me like it could go higher - no harm in trying it, 5mm at a time and see how it feels.
> 
> Ultimately the only 'correct' position for you is one that feels comfortable. There's no point me suggesting that you need a 'flat back on the drops with a slight elbow bend' if that is not comfortable for you.



You're right, for some reason or another, I preferred the saddle being all the way forward on my XL contend, I'll need to find a position that feels 'right' on this bike.

I dropped the stem as I've not experienced any discomfort or injury when riding, so I'll give a low stem a shot and see how comfortable that is.

Regarding the saddle height, I'll move it up in increments until I can feel my hips starting to rock.


----------



## Milzy (23 Dec 2019)

Seat higher, should be fine. Take it for a bike fit.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Dec 2019)

as well as height have you considered replicating your saddle set back measurement from the old bike as moving the saddle back can increase effective saddle height


----------

